# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Goliath Frogs

## KellyM

I recently found a Goliath frog for sale
I realize that it will need a rather large enclosure and lots of food, but does anyone know about their temperament? Would this frog make a good pet or is it not a good idea?

----------


## Tom

Ok wow those guys are HUGE. I am guessing they need a very large enclosure.

       It seems it will need a large water source that flows relatively fast, is slightly tannic and has a sandy bottom. Also in the wild they eat quite a few crabs. They are known to be very expensive and not long living in captivity. They are native to a narrow range in Equatorial Guinea and Cameroon. They are not thriving there due to things like pet trade, habitat destruction and dams. The enclosure would have to have not just a large ground space but also fairly high because they can really jump. Overall to keep one you have to mimic their habitat nearly perfectly. This is very hard and overall i would definitely say no, you shouldn't get one unless you are willing to pay $30,000 to turn your basement into a habitat. 

        I got bored a while back and looked them up.

----------


## Kurt

Well, first of all let me state that the frog you're looking at is most likely Allen's slippery frog, _Conraua alleni_ and definitely not _Conraua goliath_. _Alleni_ is often sold under the name of goliath frog. That being said, I believe the husbandry and cage size would be very similar to the American bullfrog, _Lithobates catesbeianus_. In other words, a large semi-aquatic set-up. Guessing, I would say a minimum of 40 gallons, but bigger would definitely be better.

----------


## Kurt

> This is very hard and overall i would definitely say no, you shouldn't get one unless you are willing to pay $30,000 to turn your basement into a habitat.


I don't think you really have to go to those extremes. _Alleni_ doesn't get as nearly as big as _goliath_. I have seen both species in the flesh and _alleni_ is around the size of a bullfrog. And it's not likely someone can get _goliath_, they are endangered.

----------


## Tom

Ooh hadn't thought of that i thought you were referring to http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_iAkdLdKoyN.../s320/frog.jpg

And they are huge and super difficult to keep.

----------


## Kurt

That's _goliath_. _Alleni_ is maybe 1/3 its size.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I concur with Kurt.  There are quite a few "alleni" lurking around the pet trade.  In my opinion Ranids, especially large Ranids, make awful captives, but they are certainly not impossible.  Definitely a large aquaterrarium with sufficient cover on land and in the water, as well as appropriate temperatures.  For relatively "unknown" frogs like this, your best bet is to research their natural history to get a sense for habitat construction and temperature, as well as food.

Best,
Alex

----------


## KellyM

An impostor!
What makes the Ranids bad pets to you?

I'm browsing around to find what I want as my next frog

----------


## Kurt

They are generally skittish and have powerful jumping legs. Which means they often launch themselves into the sides of the enclosure, possibly injuring themselves.
Smaller Ranids such _Hylarana erythraea_ and _Lithobates sylvaticus_ are better choices.

----------


## KellyM

oh ok that makes sense
thanks

----------


## Alex Shepack

Kurt explained my reasoning.   In general, Ranids are skiddish.  They are not bad captives, but there are many many many species that are more suited to captivity because they are less flighty.  That is not to say they cannot be kept, many people do, successfully I might add, but, their behavior adds challenges to their care.

Best,
Alex

----------

